# Logitech G710+ Disassembly and Modification [56k warning]



## hammerforged

The keys have a nice textured finish. Almost a little rough but should smooth out over time.




Pretty slick cable routing underneath the keyboard. This should work well with my headset.



The back of the glossy face frame.



Here you can kind of see how the orange piece is removable. More on that in a minute.




Nice thick study metal base for all the keys to attach.



White LED backlit Cherry MX Browns.



Rubber damping O'rings. Can easily be removed.



Decent looking PCB, nothing special.




Here you can see the thickness of the PCB and metal plate.



Okay because I didnt want orange here is how the mod come into play. The orange piece just snaps into place but is also melted there as well. It has little plastic rods that protrude through the holes and they have been melted to the black glossy trim to ensure a good mate. All you need to do is take a knife and chip away the little orange pieces that are melted. They dont adhere to the black part very well and shouldnt be too bad to remove.




Now it just needs a coat of black paint











This can also been down to the entire glossy portion as well if you repeat the same process.


----------



## hammerforged

Only markings on the PCB I could find. Lots of people where wondering the board maker is the only reason I post these.


----------



## Camph

The board looks 500x better when that thing is black. Thanks for the breakdown, +rep


----------



## mironccr345

Wow, about time Logitech made a mechanical keyboard. Nice mod.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camph*
> 
> The board looks 500x better when that thing is black. Thanks for the breakdown, +rep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Wow, about time Logitech made a mechanical keyboard. Nice mod.


Thanks guys! Hope it encourage other people to do it as well! I can see some cool things coming out of this since the large black trim can be removed as well. Could pretty much have any color combo youd like!


----------



## variant

Whose bright idea at Logitech was it to color it orange?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> Whose bright idea at Logitech was it to color it orange?


Dont know, but as long as it can be painted, I'm good with it. They should make one in all black for the people who don't want to take it apart, for warranty purposes.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Nice detail break down! +rep
You know what's the hardness of the o-ring comes with it?


----------



## duox

Ya the orange is a put off for me for sure. Luckily im happy with my rapid so I can wait a while before I need to look for another mech keyboard. Being an Alabama grad I have an unusual dislike for all things orange though haha.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Nice detail break down! +rep
> You know what's the hardness of the o-ring comes with it?


Thanks

Not really sure. If it relates to the colors shown HERE then they are the hardest.

40A-R 40A (Softer) 0.4mm Blue Softer landing for better shock absorption.

40A-L 40A (Softer) 0.2mm Red Sound reduction with minimal change in feel.

50A-R 50A (Harder) 0.4mm Black Firmer landing for more defined feedback when bottoming out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Ya the orange is a put off for me for sure. Luckily im happy with my rapid so I can wait a while before I need to look for another mech keyboard. Being an Alabama grad I have an unusual dislike for all things orange though haha.


Hopefully the girl in your avatar likes it much better without the orange too







ha


----------



## goesto11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Dont know, but as long as it can be painted, I'm good with it. They should make one in all black for the people who don't want to take it apart, for warranty purposes.


Good point about the warranty - I forgot about that possibility by "modding" it. Maybe using a Sharpie is the way to go until the warranty expires. Meh, probably can't do that either without voiding the warrant since Logitech may want to refurb an RMA board for resale or even as a warranty replacement.

@ hammerforged: What kind of paint did you use (i.e. some general/cheap paint or something designed for plastic?). I'm thinking spray is better than using a standard or foam brush. Thankfully the orange key As for the O rings, I wonder if those are the same as the 50A rings.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goesto11*
> 
> @ hammerforged: What kind of paint did you use (i.e. some general/cheap paint or something designed for plastic?). I'm thinking spray is better than using a standard or foam brush. Thankfully the orange key As for the O rings, I wonder if those are the same as the 50A rings.


I started out with cheap cheap black paint and it was crap. Just ran right off. So I took my time and sanded it and bought some Valspar paint for plastic. It did okay. I think Krylon might make a better product.

As far was warranty concerns. The paint comes off really easy with thinner and theres no warranty stickers or anything that gets messed up if you take it apart. My buddy had problems with his G700 and they just sent him a new one without having to return the old. So idk.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Thanks
> Not really sure. If it relates to the colors shown HERE then they are the hardest.
> 40A-R 40A (Softer) 0.4mm Blue Softer landing for better shock absorption.
> 40A-L 40A (Softer) 0.2mm Red Sound reduction with minimal change in feel.
> 50A-R 50A (Harder) 0.4mm Black Firmer landing for more defined feedback when bottoming out
> Hopefully the girl in your avatar likes it much better without the orange too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha


Do the colours relate to what switches you should use them with? I'd like to try the black rings on MX Blues for the better bottoming out sound.


----------



## goesto11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Do the colours relate to what switches you should use them with? I'd like to try the black rings on MX Blues for the better bottoming out sound.


You can use any of them for any type of Cherry MX switch (maybe other brands as well). The O ring colors specify the type (i.e. what effect) the O ring has. For example, the Red O rings are half as thick as the Blues & Blacks so keys don't bottom out as soon as the others = less change in the way the keystoke feels. Blue O rings have more of a "cushion" or "spongy" feel when you bottom out while Blacks have a more defined, harder feel when bottoming out. Just a guess on my part, but if you want to change the way the keys sound when you bottom out, I would think that Reds & Blues would have a greater impact on reducing the sound since they are softer. I suggest either call/e-mail WASD keyboards before ordering to make sure you get the ones best suited to your needs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> As far was warranty concerns. The paint comes off really easy with thinner and theres no warranty stickers or anything that gets messed up if you take it apart. My buddy had problems with his G700 and they just sent him a new one without having to return the old. So idk.


Thanks for the reply. I didn't think about sanding first, though it make sense. I wonder if 1000 grit would work - I want to use a fine grit so that the plastic remains smooth.

As for the warranty. IDK either. I haven't yet (*fingers crossed*) had a Logitech item which needed replacement under warranty. If it wasn't for the fact you have to cut out the bottom of the posts holding the bracket, it would be easy as you say - just remove the paint, throw the bracket back in and RMA. I have heard Logitgech is pretty good about warranties in general - even replacing items a month or two after the warranty expired. Still, you never know... I'll probably keep the board as is for a while, and if everything still works properly, figure that I've got a good keyboard and go ahead with the paint job. I'm not very familiar with Logitech gaming keyboards, but one idea I had was if an older model had the exactly the same six G-key layout/design, but a different color plastic bracket, try to buy a cheap, non-working "parts"model off of E-Bay and swap the plastic pieces.

Thanks again for the post. Now I just need to find a G710+ on sale.


----------



## Appleanche

It will probably hover around $130 at least once in the next month, if you look up the part number 920-003887 and hit some of the smaller retailers a lot are at about $135 but aren't available yet..

It's kinda weird, besides buying directly from Logitech it looks like Newegg is the only one in stock and shipping. Amazon still says the 28th or something.

Mine should be here today, I'm a wee bit worried about the "stiffer" brown thing I've seen twice now, but we'll see. I'm just now getting used to the relatively low resistance of my browns, compared to my aluminium Apple keyboard.


----------



## Appleanche

Just got home to see it on my porch. First impressions are very nice, backlight is really nice and the keys themselves feel quality. I've noticed some people describe them as slick but they are the same sort of inbetween texture of my CM Pro with browns.

I also don't really notice them being any stiffer than my CM Pro, but they are a lot quieter thanks to the O Rings.

So far so good, it's actually quite a nice looking board in person, IMO, the way it curves is quite nice. I didn't really buy it for the looks and it was sort of a detractor, besides the orange strip which will have to grow on me it's quite nice.

I don't know if it has to do with the O-Rings or not but the keys are much harder to pull off than my CM where they get off with little force, they are strongly on this.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Ya the orange is a put off for me for sure. Luckily im happy with my rapid so I can wait a while before I need to look for another mech keyboard. Being an Alabama grad I have an unusual dislike for all things orange though haha.


+1, give me a Crimson and White modded keyboard anyday. Great teardown and the all black suits this board well IMO. Great job OP.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> +1, give me a Crimson and White modded keyboard anyday. Great teardown and the all black suits this board well IMO. Great job OP.


Thanks!


----------



## Nemesis158

nice teardown. Nice to see that keyboard has a nice solid metal plate in it. might pick myself up one if they work out the issues with the back lights going out.......


----------



## ripster

Reviews are looking good at Newegg!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126299

Oh.

Maybe not.


----------



## hammerforged

Well dang. Now Im worried about my back lighting going out now....









If so Ill probably be


----------



## ripster

You should have seen when the Duckys first shipped.

Or the Das 3.

Or the ....

Sometimes it takes a while to get it right but I have confidence that with a 2 year warranty Logitech QA engineers are gonna try and track down any problems.

Even if it means throwing a few Foxconn employees out of windows.


----------



## hammerforged

Yeah Ive got faith in Logitech, part of the reason I bougth it anyways. So hopefully all works out.

If anyone hears more about this issue please post here.


----------



## lowtek

I got mine today, and I have to say I'm very impressed. This is my first mechanical keyboard, so I don't know how it compares to high end stuff like Filcos or Duckys, but I can see why people rave about mechanical keyboards. And no dead LEDs or anything of the sort. But this thing is louder than I expected, especially the space bar. I don't think Logitech did a very good job with dampening the space bar, because it's much louder than other keys.

And I'm curious, where are people getting the two year warranty thing from? I've seen several people mention it now, but it says 1 year warranty on Logitech's product page and on the box itself. Nothing about a two year warranty, although that would be nice.


----------



## CPate

Warranties vary by region.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Well dang. Now Im worried about my back lighting going out now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so Ill probably be


Not to worry Logitech has great customer service. Three weeks ago my G700 started randomly double clicking the left mouse button, I emailed Logitech, jumped through the required hoops and got my brand new G700 last night via UPS. When it comes to RMA's Logitech is right up there with EVGA.


----------



## ranseed

Really nice mod. I wanted to buy one but that orange just completely turns me off. I'm a little hesitant to do it myself, wish they would just produce one that is painted black.


----------



## Appleanche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowtek*
> 
> I got mine today, and I have to say I'm very impressed. This is my first mechanical keyboard, so I don't know how it compares to high end stuff like Filcos or Duckys, but I can see why people rave about mechanical keyboards. And no dead LEDs or anything of the sort. But this thing is louder than I expected, especially the space bar. I don't think Logitech did a very good job with dampening the space bar, because it's much louder than other keys.
> And I'm curious, where are people getting the two year warranty thing from? I've seen several people mention it now, but it says 1 year warranty on Logitech's product page and on the box itself. Nothing about a two year warranty, although that would be nice.


Warranty
Limited Warranty period (parts): 2 years
Limited Warranty period (labor): 2 years
Manufacturer Contact Info

That's at least on Newegg... would be kind of annoying if it turned out to only be one.

I like that you think this is loud, to me this is damn near silent compared to the CM Quickfire Pro I had for a few days prior, that thing is freaking loud.

Any thoughts on O-Rings, I can tell they change the feels of the keys a bit but what exactly? Bottoming out is a lot more defined for me, but the keys do feel like they push back harder, but I've been using a mechanical keyboard for less than a week so I'm not sure what's just regular and what's not.


----------



## lowtek

Oh Newegg says that? Interesting, although I'm not sure that's accurate.

And I took some time to take a closer look at the keyboard, and noticed something odd about some keys with backlighting on.




I don't know if it's clear in the picture, but the edges of some keys aren't painted properly leading to backlight bleeding. Oh Logitech..

Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## hammerforged

Welp mine just started to flicker......


----------



## hammerforged

Now its out


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Now its out


Sorry to hear this too.









Please let us know how customer support handles your warranty and if the modification voids the warranty or not. Guess we're about to find out. Your the second person this has happened to with back lighting.

We'll find out soon enough if it's all the boards......mine is in packaging as I type, should be here by Wendsday.


----------



## dudenell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Now its out


A wild warranty test subject appears... Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know how customer support handles your warranty and if the modification voids the warranty or not. Guess we're about to find out. Your the second person this has happened to with back lighting.
> We'll find out soon enough if it's all the boards......mine is in packaging as I type, should be here by Wendsday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudenell*
> 
> A wild warranty test subject appears... Good luck and keep us updated.


Will do. Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Arizonian

Hey Hammerforged,

Your mod made it to the Logitech website forum.









http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Share-Your-Thoughts/Logitech-G710-remove-the-orange-color/m-p/905178


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hey Hammerforged,
> Your mod made it to the Logitech website forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Share-Your-Thoughts/Logitech-G710-remove-the-orange-color/m-p/905178


Nice! Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully they dont track me down and take away my warranty







ha


----------



## Arizonian

I wouldn't think they would being public like this. The lights did go out on you and it's not just you so it wasn't your mod that did that. If it's a known problem you won't have any issues.


----------



## SinX7

Looks similar to the Logitech G15 (Internal wise) I had it disassemble a few days ago.

But it looks nice!


----------



## hammerforged

Welp finally got a response from Logitech. They are sending me a brand new keyboard.









Im pretty sure I'll be a life long Logitech customer


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Welp finally got a response from Logitech. They are sending me a brand new keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure I'll be a life long Logitech customer


Customer service has always been Logitech strong points. Glad to hear it worked out for you.









I got my G710+ yesterday and it's a great keyboard.









You going to mod this next one? I decided not to. Instead I threw a SteelSeries Sensei Fnatic to color match it and bring my desktop together visually.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You going to mod this next one? I decided not to. Instead I threw a SteelSeries Sensei Fnatic to color match it and bring my desktop together visually.


I really like the Fnatic in there. Looks very nice.

Honestly I probably will. Should be easy enough to just interchange the two pieces. That way if I wanna go back it should make it much easier. Ill have spare parts to play with


----------



## zulk

I hate the look of the G710+ but nice mod bro and your mod makes an ugly board look a bit better I like

Funnily enough the board that I think to be the most handsome out of the bunch is the IBM model M


----------



## Appleanche

How did you swing that warranty?

My WASD and directional keys went out, and I did the e-mail support option.

They asked for me to take a freaking picture of the device with my incident number, but now I have to ship this keyboard back to Logitech.. wait for them to receive and process and then they'll release a replacement that could take 7-10 days...

christ, I bought this keyboard mainly thinking I'd be a lot better off with Logitech than say Ducky if something like this happened and now I'm pretty pissed off.

I'm still in the 30 day Newegg, so let's see how they work with me.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appleanche*
> 
> How did you swing that warranty?
> My WASD and directional keys went out, and I did the e-mail support option.
> They asked for me to take a freaking picture of the device with my incident number, but now I have to ship this keyboard back to Logitech.. wait for them to receive and process and then they'll release a replacement that could take 7-10 days...
> christ, I bought this keyboard mainly thinking I'd be a lot better off with Logitech than say Ducky if something like this happened and now I'm pretty pissed off.
> I'm still in the 30 day Newegg, so let's see how they work with me.


Within 30 days? NewEgg will email you a RETURN SHIPPING label for free shipping with RMA #. You print it out, take it down to UPS and send back your product with RMA # provided on package for free replacement.


----------



## Appleanche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Within 30 days? NewEgg will email you a RETURN SHIPPING label for free shipping with RMA #. You print it out, take it down to UPS and send back your product with RMA # provided on package for free replacement.


I'm talking to them now, I suppose I should have went to them first, but this is sort of an eye opening experience.. seriously a 2.5 week turnaround time to get a replacement keyboard is just madness.

The fact that this appears to be a common issue right now is less than pleasing considering this is a $150 keyboard.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appleanche*
> 
> I'm talking to them now, I suppose I should have went to them first, but this is sort of an eye opening experience.. seriously a 2.5 week turnaround time to get a replacement keyboard is just madness.
> The fact that this appears to be a common issue right now is less than pleasing considering this is a $150 keyboard.


Average turnaround for most vendors is three weeks. Shipping both ways, handling of product at warehouse processing. Glad to hear they are working with you.


----------



## Appleanche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Average turnaround for most vendors is three weeks. Shipping both ways, handling of product at warehouse processing and new shipping.


I can sort of understand that if I chose that option it would take that long, but the fact that they don't have an advanced replacement option is really sucky.

I once had an Apple mouse have issues, they took my debit card and put a hold charge, sent a new mouse next day to me, and put a shipping label in to send the old one back.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appleanche*
> 
> How did you swing that warranty?
> My WASD and directional keys went out, and I did the e-mail support option.
> They asked for me to take a freaking picture of the device with my incident number, but now I have to ship this keyboard back to Logitech.. wait for them to receive and process and then they'll release a replacement that could take 7-10 days...
> christ, I bought this keyboard mainly thinking I'd be a lot better off with Logitech than say Ducky if something like this happened and now I'm pretty pissed off.
> I'm still in the 30 day Newegg, so let's see how they work with me.


I had to do the same process. I got tired of waiting for the email response. Called and basically explained that I cannot ship my other keyboard back because I need to use it for my computer and cannot do without. The new one got here within three days. If you ever have warranty problems you have to explain that the product is something you cannot do without and that will usually yield better results. Hopefully everything gets worked out for ya. Ive yet to call for this second keyboard so we'll have to see how that goes.


----------



## Appleanche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> I had to do the same process. I got tired of waiting for the email response. Called and basically explained that I cannot ship my other keyboard back because I need to use it for my computer and cannot do without. The new one got here within three days. If you ever have warranty problems you have to explain that the product is something you cannot do without and that will usually yield better results. Hopefully everything gets worked out for ya. Ive yet to call for this second keyboard so we'll have to see how that goes.


Thanks for the info. If it fails again I'll have to do the same.

It's just really shocking to me that they don't offer an advanced option from the beginning. Afterall customers like it better, it's more efficient largely because they're not going to get a bunch of customers emailing "Whens it shipping, how long, did it arrive" etc and it's going to be easier for them to deal with if they come back with something a customer damaged since they'll be able to charge it rather than keep the damaged keyboard.

I mean Corsair offers it, Apple, even Razer offers and apparently suggest it.. :\

I've gone through Newegg this time, since I'm still within 30 days. Will call tomorrow about an advanced replacement, apparently they offer one without much hassle.


----------



## Appleanche

I hate to double post but man I gotta give props to Newegg's support. I called Monday around 3PM to ask for an advanced replacement and no troubles they gave it to me. I had a new one Wed at about 11AM and I'm up and running again.

One thing I noticed that's slightly different is that my volume rocker on this one is slightly more restive, which I think is a good thing, it felt really loose on my first one.


----------



## Nemesis158

Any ideas on what causes the backlights to go out, any possible fixes and/or has logitech figured it out yet?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Any ideas on what causes the backlights to go out, any possible fixes and/or has logitech figured it out yet?


Not sure if it was early boards or not. I've not heard of any others on OCN that I know of past the OP and one other.

I purchased this keyboard on release day and I've had no issues. No official word on the issue by Logitech and if there was I've not found the link to any proof. If anyone else has any info to the contrary would be appreciated as well.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not sure if it was early boards or not. I've not heard of any others on OCN that I know of past the OP and one other.
> I purchased this keyboard on release day and I've had no issues. No official word on the issue by Logitech and if there was I've not found the link to any proof. If anyone else has any info to the contrary would be appreciated as well.


I also got this board on near release date, and have not had any issues whatsoever with the backlights.


----------



## hammerforged

Im on my 3rd one and it had a whole row of lights out right out of the box. I havent had time to call Logitech. They just keep sending me new ones. Its been installed on a couple of different motherboards so I dont believe its something wrong with my particular setup. Ive tried talking to people higher up in the claims process so it got more visability but doesnt seem to be doing a whole lot. Ill report back what happens with this most recent one. Maybe Ill just start collecting G710's ha. I really like the board or I wouldnt keep doing all this.


----------



## ripster

Like Ducky, Das, and CoolerMaster it tends to take a while for keyboard vendors to refine their QC checking and technical bugs.

Damn thing happens with BMW's too.

So just don't get Geekwhacked about it and perhaps wait for the bugs to get worked out is the prudent path whenever a new manufacturer enters the Mechanical Keyboard biz.


----------



## Svarog

How did you manage to remove the key?

I tried it with mine but i can't get them off.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The keyboard looks much more "professional" with the black mod - great job dude, thanks for sharing







!
+rep to you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowtek*
> 
> Oh Newegg says that? Interesting, although I'm not sure that's accurate.
> 
> And I took some time to take a closer look at the keyboard, and noticed something odd about some keys with backlighting on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's clear in the picture, but the edges of some keys aren't painted properly leading to backlight bleeding. Oh Logitech..
> 
> Anyone else have the same issue?


I know this is an old post - but yes I had the same issue with that same ish look on the top of the letter "T" seeing as I paid £150 for the keyboard, I returned it for an exchange.


----------



## Nemesis158

Has anyone actually taken the time to figure out why the LEDs are going out and if they can be fixed without getting the keyboard replaced? i.e. like a bad solder joint for the LED leads?


----------



## Svarog

Anyone tried to make the Spacebar more silent?

It's extremely annoying with the clacking noise.


----------



## johnwethek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Has anyone actually taken the time to figure out why the LEDs are going out and if they can be fixed without getting the keyboard replaced? i.e. like a bad solder joint for the LED leads?


I'm in the same boat. Got this keyboard as a gift and it was gorgeous on day 1, then on day 1, 3 hours later it lost the lights from 0-draw a line through-Page Up. I don't think it's enough of a problem to try to RMA the thing with logitech OR newegg, esp. since it's a gift. I wanted to try fixing it, but i'd need to learn soldering. Luckily a friend wants to teach me, or could do it for me if it's too hard. Anyone know of any disassembled pics, videos, or links?

@Svarog http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide. You can try doing some custom switch swapping. Though the trend is normally to put harder, space bar switches in for ALL the keys, or so i've heard. The high pitch click might be a secondary spring that holds the space bar level though, would have to take it apart to see.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Even if it's a gift you can go to Logitech directly. You don't need an invoice


----------



## TenzoMonk

i was inspired by this thread (or was it annoyed by the orange?). in any case, i decided that the orange had to go (looked out of place) and replaced with red to match my setup.

i waited about 2 weeks to make sure there were no issues with LEDs going out, etc.

after 3 light coats of cherry red and 2 light clear coats, i think the end result is pretty good! to disassemble was pretty straight forward... removed screws on back, used flat head and cloth to remove/pop clips. removal of orange piece was just as described in OP.

big thanks and rep to hammerforged!

Broken Clip:










After Painting (lighting makes color appear to be "off" a little):


Finished Result:


Closer Look:


On Desk:


Closer Look:


Setup 1:


Setup 2:


----------



## hammerforged

Looks great! Glad to see some people taking advantage of this guide!


----------



## johnwethek

Nice colors everyone. No luck with my LED's, broke the board all the way down and tried removing, testing, and then resetting the resistor for that line of LED's that is off (0-draw a line through-Page Up). The resistor was fine, it was also so small my more exp'd friend did it for me. It tested exactly like the other resistors did, 150 ohms. + or - 1%. But my Voltage for that line of LED's is 8V when the others are all something less (5V i think), have no idea about that one, maybe the V is higher just because there's nothing causing it to drop to 5. The LED's are also ok themselves, so it's not a "christmas light" scenario. I am out of ideas. The PCB is SUPER cramped because of the anti-ghosting and LEDs. Its hard enough just to trace lines with my eyes. And as far as an RMA, that's the wuss way out. I wanna FIX something. ESPECIALLY because it was a gift.

Cool colors, knowing the 2 glossy parts are separate from the rest (not just the oarnge) makes me wanna color mine too. Crimson and White was a nice suggestion from someone.

The light leaking through somebody's keys' edges is the paint rubbing off of the keys. Note the different underside color to the keys' plastic. A great many of us will soon have BRIGHT WASD keys and probably some side-thumb prints on the spacebar. If it came like that out of the box, then it's been awfully roughly handled (or maybe i'm just not in a super dark room to see the light peaking through).

Ok i answered 2 peoples' questions now. SOMEONE fix their LEDs and post here please!!!


----------



## ruskiymafios

hella sick boards!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That red board is looking sexy!
As for the led's and the keys - cheers fort he info +rep


----------



## jincuteguy

Since you've opened this keyboard apart. Do you know if the Space bar / Shift stabilizers are made by CoStar or Cherry? I'm asking this is because I really dont like the one made by Cherry cause it's not as responsive as the Costar. The keyboards that have the CoStar style space bar are Cooler master Quickfire Rapid / TK / Pro, Mionix Zibal 60, Filco, Rosewill, Razer Blackwidow, etc.


----------



## KrzyInuYasha

Just wondering if some one could possibly get some Hi-Res, sharp, and in focus pictures of the PCB and chips on the PCB. I Just got a G710+ and while I like it for the most part, I'm considering of buying one of these http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=9433&seq=1&format=2 and changing the internals of all the but the G# keys to blues. I know it probably seems odd but for what ever reason out of all the Cherry keys I've tried I really like the blues the best. But I'm afraid of opening my keyboard or doing the mod which would require me to de-solder the LEDs to take apart the switches, in case my back lights fails and I have to RMA to fix it instead of repairing it my self.

Mainly I'm trying to see what chips they use for possible PWM LED lighting since that makes the most sense for getting the variable brightness levels. If what John said is the case above where the LEDs were fine and the resistors were fine, it leaves the actual power drivers to be at fault be it bad chips or poorly designed circuit causing chips to fail. assuming they are not using a some sort of Atmel microcontroller like the ATMEGA to do it all and it's a firmware/circuit design issue. Also want to see if there might be a way to by-pass the built in PWM with a separate home made PWM LED driver circuit to replace the built in circuit if it fails.


----------



## Tigerboy

that thing is a hell of a lot easier to break down than my g15 v1. good to see i can pop that front off to make it match my white theme, i want a mechanical keyboard so bad :x


----------



## Gregor71

Thanks for the inspiration, hammerforged. I painted mine flat black on the body and flat grey on the two bezels.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregor71*
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, hammerforged. I painted mine flat black on the body and flat grey on the two bezels.


looks nice! There was a post the in mechanical keyboard thread saying there's a lack of mods of the month. Submit your keyboard, you'll probably win!


----------



## Koyo

Thanks HammerForged for your guide on disassembling the Logitech G710+. I really like this keyboard, idk it just feels nice. But, man! That orange thing on the side has always bugged me. Always be thinking about taking a sharpie and marking it up. Here are some photos of mine:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koyo*
> 
> Thanks HammerForged for your guide on disassembling the Logitech G710+. I really like this keyboard, idk it just feels nice. But, man! That orange thing on the side has always bugged me. Always be thinking about taking a sharpie and marking it up. Here are some photos of mine:


Very nice man!

I've gone all colourful on my G710+


----------



## Koyo

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very nice man!
> 
> I've gone all colourful on my G710+










very nice son!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koyo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice son!


thanks bruh!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Thought I'd add a *LINK* for my results of modding the G710+...


----------



## osiriskidd

swapped out all browns for blues.
guide really helped thanks

http://imgur.com/a/00KqQ


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osiriskidd*
> 
> swapped out all browns for blues.
> guide really helped thanks
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/00KqQ


Couple of questions come to mind:
- Did you change the backlighting, or the LEDs used? (mainly a curiosity ^_^)
- How is the G710+ to type on with the MX Blues?


----------



## osiriskidd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Couple of questions come to mind:
> - Did you change the backlighting, or the LEDs used? (mainly a curiosity ^_^)
> - How is the G710+ to type on with the MX Blues?


I reused the white leds. You have to desolder the led before you desolder the switches.

Blues feel super good to me


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osiriskidd*
> 
> I reused the white leds. You have to desolder the led before you desolder the switches.
> 
> Blues feel super good to me


Glad to hear! I'm contemplating swapping up to a mix of Greens and Blues myself, and then probably the 2x2x3 LEDs (or whatever the recommended replacement is that gives better dispersion of the backlight). I might even contemplate changing the colour of the LEDs as well, but we'll see as the white backlighting is kind of nice... But orange backlighting would be kinda nice ^_^


----------



## Nidarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osiriskidd*
> 
> I reused the white leds. You have to desolder the led before you desolder the switches.
> 
> Blues feel super good to me


Nice man!, i have this keyboard and im just sick and tired of me never getting "used" to the keyboard, the switches are to light for me so i never really feel and feedback, so i either thinking of blues or green,

i really need to feel the tactile when i get activated to make "fast" strafe moves ingame etc, so i have been looking around for switches with LEDs but i cant find any good ones, could you link me them you bought?

Thanks anyway for sharing ur awesome work!


----------



## osiriskidd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nidarus*
> 
> Nice man!, i have this keyboard and im just sick and tired of me never getting "used" to the keyboard, the switches are to light for me so i never really feel and feedback, so i either thinking of blues or green,
> 
> i really need to feel the tactile when i get activated to make "fast" strafe moves ingame etc, so i have been looking around for switches with LEDs but i cant find any good ones, could you link me them you bought?
> 
> Thanks anyway for sharing ur awesome work!


you add leds to the switches.
i bought my blue switches from Mechanicalkeyboards.com (cheaper here: http://techkeys.us/products/keyboard-switches)
the LEDS you can buy from here: http://www.maxkeyboard.com/keyboard-parts/led-lights.html

you already have white LEDS in your g710.
every led is soldered onto the main PCB.
LEDSsits inside the blue switch housing.
http://www.maxkeyboard.com/images/detailed/0/78_74_73_72_67_3mm-white-led-switch.jpg
http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/2078/mxblue-switch.jpg

you can reuse your old white ones like i did.
or swap them since you gotta desolder anyways.


----------



## Nidarus

Ah okay, thanks for awnsering. one question doe, i new to all this with mods etc, should i get "pcb" or "plate" switches? i guess pcb but since i live i sweden i dont wanna buy wrong one x)


----------



## osiriskidd

Plate


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys!
Unfinished work - but WIP:
http://www.overclock.net/t/538389/official-mechanical-keyboard-club-because-saving-money-is-boring/25420#post_22373677


----------



## jayrodathome

Nice break down and post. Looks great.
The only major issue I've had with my g710+ is that the O rings make the key caps stand too tall off the switch and because of it I have broken many of them. Mainly wasd and arrow keys from pulling the board on the keys. The o rings don't allow the the caps to fully rest on the switch. I ended up taking off all the o rings and problem solved.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayrodathome*
> 
> Nice break down and post. Looks great.
> The only major issue I've had with my g710+ is that the O rings make the key caps stand too tall off the switch and because of it I have broken many of them. Mainly wasd and arrow keys from pulling the board on the keys. The o rings don't allow the the caps to fully rest on the switch. I ended up taking off all the o rings and problem solved.
> Anyone else have this problem?


Never - how on earth you broken keys like that 0.0?


----------



## kiernian

hey guys, is anyone know?
Is that keyboard PCB or plate mounted?﻿
In this video he can swapping switches for PCB mounted keyboard. whitout soldering
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLBXxzmuA_Q

I want to use blue cherry. like that ---> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1041

is that possible please help me? thx.


----------



## dwnfall

How many of you removed the o-rings? I am getting this keyboard today in the mail and it is my first mechanical. Should I remove the o-rings? Sound doesn't bother me.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwnfall*
> 
> How many of you removed the o-rings? I am getting this keyboard today in the mail and it is my first mechanical. Should I remove the o-rings? Sound doesn't bother me.


Remove them?

Nope, I now add them now after using the G710+ to any keyboard that doesn't have them. If you like the sound and feel, don't remove them. Use it for a while if you don't like them remove them and feel the difference, you can always put them back on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwnfall*
> 
> How many of you removed the o-rings? I am getting this keyboard today in the mail and it is my first mechanical. Should I remove the o-rings? Sound doesn't bother me.


The KB feels better without Orings - so do all keyboards in all honesty.
However I have them always on, due to sound - I find it too loud without the Oring (Yes I know even the browns!)


----------



## DonDizzurp

Any of you have problems with paint coming off? Or with paint not looking/feeling authentic? I want to buy this keyboard but only if the mod can turn out nicely


----------



## Gregor71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonDizzurp*
> 
> Any of you have problems with paint coming off? Or with paint not looking/feeling authentic? I want to buy this keyboard but only if the mod can turn out nicely


Mine still looks great. (Much better than in pictures).

Make sure you scuff the inner bezels; a scotchbright pad works well. Choose a paint that says it works for plastic or use plastic primer. A flat paint is much easier - it hides mistakes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Recently I've encountered a problem with my G710+ - finally after around 3years of solid use, the keys are starting to give way (inside stem is breaking!)
LEDs also seem a lot less bright than they used to be









Paint wise though (as I got a body spray on it) there's no problems as of yet!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonDizzurp*
> 
> Any of you have problems with paint coming off? Or with paint not looking/feeling authentic? I want to buy this keyboard but only if the mod can turn out nicely


I used paint made just for plastic, and it has held up exceptionally. Way better than expected. Also I used a plastic adhesion promoter.


----------



## xyrelle1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> 
> 
> The keys have a nice textured finish. Almost a little rough but should smooth out over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty slick cable routing underneath the keyboard. This should work well with my headset.
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the glossy face frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can kind of see how the orange piece is removable. More on that in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thick study metal base for all the keys to attach.
> 
> 
> 
> White LED backlit Cherry MX Browns.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber damping O'rings. Can easily be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Decent looking PCB, nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the thickness of the PCB and metal plate.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay because I didnt want orange here is how the mod come into play. The orange piece just snaps into place but is also melted there as well. It has little plastic rods that protrude through the holes and they have been melted to the black glossy trim to ensure a good mate. All you need to do is take a knife and chip away the little orange pieces that are melted. They dont adhere to the black part very well and shouldnt be too bad to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it just needs a coat of black paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can also been down to the entire glossy portion as well if you repeat the same process.


hi, i found your post very helpful, but can you please remake this with more detailed information? like where are the scew points and others. and one last thing, i also want to mod the wrist rest itself, how should i do it? like do i need to do something on the wristrest before painting it with spray?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyrelle1998*
> 
> hi, i found your post very helpful, but can you please remake this with more detailed information? like where are the scew points and others. and one last thing, i also want to mod the wrist rest itself, how should i do it? like do i need to do something on the wristrest before painting it with spray?


See post #95. Just make sure it's clean and use the right paint.


----------



## xyrelle1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> See post #95. Just make sure it's clean and use the right paint.


even for the wrist rest? ill try to mod my logitech g710+. Ill keep you updated. thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'll leave this here


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyrelle1998*
> 
> even for the wrist rest? ill try to mod my logitech g710+. Ill keep you updated. thanks


Yep! I have painted my wrist rest as well! No issues. But I am an experienced painter that used pro grade paint. You don't have to do that, but just make sure you do your research, and PRACTICE ON SOMETHING ELSE FIRST!


----------



## Andrew LB

I've got a logitech G710+ that's probably a year out of warranty and has anyone else had an issue with the colored coating on the keys flaking off? This is starting to happen on my D key and its just a bit annoying in both feel because the coating was relatively thick, and the extra light coming through from the LED. I looked quite a bit online and it seems Logitech doesn't offer replacement keycaps and most keycaps sold online are not made for backlit applications. Im considering pulling the key, masking the surface where the D should be, and airbrushing it with charcoal gray duracoat that i have which i'm sure will hold up to lots of use.

As for the OP, that is a great idea and i may have to do the same since the orange has always been something i disliked about this keyboard. My only issue with the job he did was he coated it too thick, causing orange peel (dimpling) in the paint finish. This can easily be fixed by allowing for it to dry and cure completely, then taking that piece and taking wet sanding paper taped to a sheet of glass, and while under light running water carefully wet sanding it smooth. Once dry, apply two light coats but before you do, take the can of spray paint and put it in a bucket of hot (not boiling hot, but enough to warm the paint inside the can) water, which increases pressure in the spray can and gives a much better atomizing of paint when sprayed. I actually do this whenever i am forced to use a rattle can instead of a proper hvlp for large items, or an airbrush for the small stuff.


----------

